# System mit fx-8320 oder i5-4570



## beninjo (19. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Kann mich nicht entscheiden. Intel oder amd zum zocken?

Amd
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Intel
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2013)

Der Intel sind besser, sogar besser als der FX-3850: http://ht4u.net/reviews/2013/intel_core_i7_4770_4670_haswell_cpus_test/index42.php

Und bei den Fällen, wo der AMD mal ähnlich stark ist, brauch der wiederum ziemlich viel Strom... die Frage ist aber natürlich, was Du ausgeben willst und ob Du schon ein Mainboard hast oder nicht ^^


----------



## svd (19. August 2013)

Falls dein Budget unlimitiert ist, bzw. über 700€ gehen darf, hol dir auf jeden Fall einen Intel Prozessor.

Liegt das Budget unterhalb der 700€, spar noch ein wenig. Dann hol dir auf jeden Fall einen Intel Prozessor.

Die Vishera FX-83xx Prozessoren sind jetzt nicht schlecht, aber momentan sind sie zu sehr von der verwendeten Software abhängig,
wo der Intel einfach konstanter seine Leistung bringt.


----------



## beninjo (19. August 2013)

Soll ein ganz neuer pc werden. 700€ für den rechner
Will einfach nicht mehr auseven weil ich bicht mehr hardcore zocken kann. Aber eenn, dann soll es richtig sein. Crysis , bf, etc. Muss nicht ultra sein aber hohe details


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2013)

beninjo schrieb:


> Soll ein ganz neuer pc werden. 700€ für den rechner


 
mit Windows oder ohne? Hast Du irgendwas, was Du von nem alten PC übernehmen kannst? Wenn es sehr eng wird, könnte man auch nen Intel Sockel 1155 nehmen, da spart mit Board ca 20€ ein.


----------



## beninjo (19. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> mit Windows oder ohne? Hast Du irgendwas, was Du von nem alten PC übernehmen kannst? Wenn es sehr eng wird, könnte man auch nen Intel Sockel 1155 nehmen, da spart mit Board ca 20€ ein.


 
Bein absolut nix. Die sachen sind > 6 jahre alt. Monitor, tasta & maus hab ich. 
Win7 prof 64 bit muss ich auch noch kaufen. 

650-700€ nur für rechner wäre super


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2013)

Hab mal was zusammengestellt, siehe Bild im Anhang - der PC kostet zusammen ziemlich genau 700€, hab das hier zusammengestellt hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

Da fehlt nur der DVD-Brenner auf dem Bild, der macht ca 17€ aus.


----------



## Lunica (20. August 2013)

Beim derzeitigen Marktanteil (und vermutlich auch zukünftigen) würde ich zu Intel tendieren. Es wird kaum etwas auf AMD optimiert.
Kommen ja auch immer wieder Gerüchte auf das AMD aus dem CPU Geschäft aussteigt. 
AMD hat dies selbst auch schon mal bekannt gegeben bezogen auf den CPU-High-End Bereich.

Die AMD GPUs sind sehr gut - Die Treiber bzw. das CCC aber Geschmackssache. Mir sagt die Treiberpolitik von AMD leider nicht mehr zu; deswegen bin ich aber nicht automatisch ein Intel bzw. Nvidia Fanboy. Unterm Strich hat Nvidia aber das bessere Futureset. Bei AMD muss man oft zu Radeon Pro greifen und bei Nvidia hat man eben doch den Vorteil das man alles wichtige ohne "Frikel"-Zusatztools einstellen kann (Soft Sync, Vorgerenderte CPU Frames, AO,  etc.).
Shadowplay wird zukünftig wohl auch für viele  einen  Kaufgrund darstellen.



"Nvidia Shadowplay is a hardware accelerated screen recording utility for Windows PCs using GeForce GPUs, soon to be released by Nvidia Corp. It is similar to programs like FRAPS but uses dedicated H.264 video encoding hardware found in 600 and 700 series graphics cards. This allows the performance impact on a computer to be much less than a software solution. Shadowplay can be configured to record continuously with a 20 min rolling buffer, allowing the user to save the video retrospectively if something interesting has happened in their game, without having to remember to start recording beforehand. It will be free for all owners of 600+ series graphics cards. It was supposed to be released alongside Nvidia Shield in late June 2013, but has been delayed. It is planned for release by the end of summer 2013."



Vielleicht findet AMD bei den NextGen Konsolen mehr Anhänger. Apple hat AMD ja "leider" auch gefeuert obwohl ich dort AMD passend fand. Apple programmiert die GPU Treiber nämlich selbst.


----------



## beninjo (20. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hab mal was zusammengestellt, siehe Bild im Anhang - der PC kostet zusammen ziemlich genau 700€, hab das hier zusammengestellt hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC
> 
> Da fehlt nur der DVD-Brenner auf dem Bild, der macht ca 17€ aus.


 
Zusammenbauen werde ich selbst.
Also gut, überredet. lasst uns ein Intel-System bauen.
hier:

http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-343378

Kommentare?
Sparpotential?

Merci


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2013)

Der link geht nicht, der wird hier im Forum leider automatisch umgewandelt - mach lieber nen Screenshot ODER poste nur das, was am Ende des Links steht, also falls Du es über Geizhals.at/de gemacht hast, dann das NACH dem 

/de/

bzw. was sagst Du denn überhaupt zu meinem Vorschlag, was genau hast DU anders gemacht?


----------

